# 3x3x3 V-Cube!



## Tony Fisher (Jan 6, 2012)

V-Cube 3x3x3 available from 1st Feb here - http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/PuzzleShopDeutschland.html


----------



## mdolszak (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't like it...it's a 3x3, which a lot of cubers didn't really want to be released now, and it's also pillowed.
Come on, V-Cubes! At least make it cubic...


----------



## Thepeglegcuber (Jan 6, 2012)

Total agreement with above statement. . . . V-cube, you continue fail me -_-


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 6, 2012)

Meh. If that's what they want to do, so be it. They'll go bankrupt if they make one mistake...

Besides, we already have really awesome cubes. I kinda have a feeling that this is gonna suck. If it doesn't, so be it. 

Also, ew pillowed :3


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 6, 2012)

If they want to release a 3x3 thats their decission. Do I disagree with making it right now yes, but making it pillowed I do find REALLY stupid.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 6, 2012)

they should have at least made a normal cubic sized one too, that'd be good. but i'm okay with pillowed cubes. although they aren't comp legal.


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 6, 2012)

That's kinda weird, 3x3 pillowed is not good for speedcubing I think, same like the 2x2 pillowed that V-Cube produced months ago. Also, pillowed 3x3 cube is not allowed for official competition, so I won't buy it.


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> If they want to release a 3x3 thats their decission. Do I disagree with making it right now yes, but making it pillowed I do find REALLY stupid.


 
The annoying this is that they will still make a good amount of money because of non serious cubers. Most noob cubers are loyal to V-cubes because they dont know better and think because most cubes are made in China they suck. If I am correct V-cube is manufactured in China(not 100% of that).


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 6, 2012)

Tony Fisher said:


> V-Cube 3x3x3 available from 1st Feb here - http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/PuzzleShopDeutschland.html


 
wonder what the packaging'll be like. also, i may get this if i have the money. maybe


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 6, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> wonder what the packaging'll be like. also, i may get this if i have the money. maybe


 
Found this...


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> The annoying this is that they will still make a good amount of money because of non serious cubers. Most noob cubers are loyal to V-cubes because they dont know better and think because most cubes are made in China they suck. If I am correct V-cube is manufactured in China(not 100% of that).



As far as I know they are made in Greece. They considered China but rejected it. That's what I was told a couple of years ago. May have changed now though.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 6, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Found this...


 
nice....thought it'd be packaged like the other big vcubes (5-7), but i guess it's small and light enough to fit into those kinds...


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 6, 2012)

I mean, if they release a cubic version I might buy it.

As it stands, what they have just produced is the single most *****ic business decision in the cubing industry of all time.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm fairly sure they are going to do the same thing as the 2x2, they are going to release the Cubic one with the pillowed one. I'm not going to jump to conclusion but it probably won't top the Dayan's, and even some Alpha's. I personally won't buy this, but I'm going to see if I can get this for my birthday along with the cubic one if it comes out.


----------



## Collegeboy (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok so I haven't been on this site that long as a member. But Tony did a hoax about the 9x9 he made out of mini 3x3. This so called V-cube 3 isn't for sale on his american site only the German site. Also nothing on the V-cube site about them ever making a pillowed 3x3. Nothing on the V-cube site about the new release in the News Section. I'd imagine there would be something on the home page too. So I am going with a Pillowed White QJ probably with a V cut out of the sticker.
CB


----------



## mdolszak (Jan 6, 2012)

Collegeboy said:


> Ok so I haven't been on this site that long as a member. But Tony did a hoax about the 9x9 he made out of mini 3x3. This so called V-cube 3 isn't for sale on his american site only the German site. Also nothing on the V-cube site about them ever making a pillowed 3x3. Nothing on the V-cube site about the new release in the News Section. I'd imagine there would be something on the home page too. So I am going with a Pillowed White QJ probably with a V cut out of the sticker.
> CB


 It was (is) on the German (?) branch of Amazon.com, so it's not only on Tony Fisher's site.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jan 6, 2012)

I might get this if only for the purpose of collecting...


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 6, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> It was (is) on the German (?) branch of Amazon.com, so it's not only on Tony Fisher's site.


 
Yes, that Amazon link is German.


----------



## Collegeboy (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok so it's just what I think. You are all entitled to your own opinion. The Tony Fisher sites are powered by amazon. Anything you buy from his sites are sold on Amazon. I just think it's weird that it's no anywhere on the V-Cube site.
CB


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

CUB3R01 said:


> I might get this if only for the purpose of collecting...


 
$19 V-cube

$7 home made fake V-cube



Collegeboy said:


> So I am going with a Pillowed White QJ probably with a V cut out of the sticker.
> CB


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 6, 2012)

They announced on their Facebook page that they'd release a new cube this month. I did find it odd that it was leaked to a site like amazon before being officially announced. I still believe it could be the 3x3 that has been produced. It's cheaper than a big cube to produce and after a 3x3 all they need is a 4x4 to be the first company to have a 2-7 series (I think)


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll buy it, only if it comes non-pillowed. I don't see what's wrong with coming out with a new puzzle...? Hey, new potentially good 3x3 on the market.


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> I'll buy it, only if it comes non-pillowed. I don't see what's wrong with coming out with a new puzzle...? Hey, new potentially good 3x3 on the market.


 
Hopefully it is nothing like the old designs. Those were really standard looking.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jan 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> $19 V-cube
> 
> $7 home made fake V-cube


Yes it won't help my speed solves, but it will be another addition to my v-cube collection. If I made a fake V-cube at home I would always be reminded that it was fake xD ! I just want to have a (as complete as possible) full collection of v-cubes


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 6, 2012)

It's not a big cube like most of us are demanding, but it's a cube release nonetheless. I'm really just curious on what the mechanisms looks like and how it compares to popular Dayan cubes. I might consider buying it if it can actually hold a candle to Dayans.


----------



## mdolszak (Jan 6, 2012)

I was really hoping for a 9x9. Anyone else agree?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 6, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> It's cheaper than a big cube to produce and after a 3x3 all they need is a 4x4 *to be the first company to have a 2-7 series* (I think)



YJ


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 6, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> YJ


 
I hope you know Mr. Verdes and son are glaring at you right now xD


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 6, 2012)

musicninja17 said:


> I hope you know Mr. Verdes and son are glaring at you right now xD


 
It's ok, YJ 5x5 > My V-Cube 5.


----------



## Carson (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm always open to new ideas, but I don't really see this catching on.


----------



## Erik (Jan 6, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Meh. If that's what they want to do, so be it. They'll go bankrupt if they make one mistake...
> 
> Besides, we already have really awesome cubes. I kinda have a feeling that this is gonna suck. If it doesn't, so be it.
> 
> Also, ew pillowed :3



bankrupted because of what? Speedcubers only make up a small part of their market.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 6, 2012)

It doesn't seem like the mech is gonna make it as good as a guhong...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 6, 2012)

Not what I was expecting, but still, its a new V-cube. The only thing is, making it pillowed basically stops most speedcubers from buying it, and considering average peopole would go with a Rubik's brand 3x3, they could have made a better decision IMO. ALthough, being a 3x3, it's a nice surprise.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

Although I do hope this is just a hoax, I wouldn't be surprised if it's for real. 
Mefferts put their badge on the "Feliks" cube right? As a retail-store cube, this thing would distinguish itself from the Rubiks brand cubes nicely due to the form factor. Quite clever actually.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 6, 2012)

pillowed 3x3? wow, didn't see that coming. I 'may' get one just to see what the mech is like.
I wonder if the tensions will be adjustable.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 6, 2012)

Collegeboy said:


> Ok so I haven't been on this site that long as a member. But Tony did a hoax about the 9x9 he made out of mini 3x3. This so called V-cube 3 isn't for sale on his american site only the German site. Also nothing on the V-cube site about them ever making a pillowed 3x3. Nothing on the V-cube site about the new release in the News Section. I'd imagine there would be something on the home page too. So I am going with a Pillowed White QJ probably with a V cut out of the sticker.
> CB



Making a hoax where I ask for money would be called fraud (thanks!). Making a hoax like this would also warrant legal action by V-Cubes. I agree it is strange that it suddenly appeared on Amazon though now I think it has been removed from the official Amazon.de site. This means on my site it has automatically changed to unavailable.
It was being sold by 'Verdes Innovations' who sells a lot of V-Cubes on the German Amazon.de so the company is certainly legit and has the same name as the one we all know. I suspect they were supposed to wait until an official announcement was made before offering the puzzle.
I predict it will be available everywhere in February.


----------



## asportking (Jan 6, 2012)

Assuming that they didn't put it up on amazon intentionally, they're probably making a cubic one as well. The pillowed one just happened to be the only one that was leaked.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't imagine that they won't release a cubic version as well.
I'm looking forward to seeing reviews on it but I doubt it will compare to the Dayans because it is their 1st attempt.
Dayan are constantly releasing new cubes and trying to improve the designs yet V still haven't released adjustable 5-7.


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> V cubes still haven't released adjustable 5-7.


 
Do we even know they are going to?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 6, 2012)

Nope. But they should.


----------



## luke1984 (Jan 6, 2012)

Carson said:


> I'm always open to new ideas.


 
Me too. Only, this is not a new idea.


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Nope. But they should.


 
You could get a Shenshou.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tony Fisher said:


> Making a hoax like this would also warrant legal action by V-Cubes.



You could've had asked for their permission.



Tony Fisher said:


> It was being sold by 'Verdes Innovations'



I think it was another shop (this one?).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> You could get a Shenshou.



LOL. It's funny because you don't know how many cubes I have.
Yes I have 2 SS5s.


----------



## Crosshash (Jan 6, 2012)

You know, it's fair hating on this because it's going to suck. But there is one thing astonishing about it:

it's the ONLY pillowed 3x3x3 (at least, the only one i've seen). That makes it stand out


----------



## samkli (Jan 6, 2012)

Crosshash said:


> You know, it's fair hating on this because it's going to suck. But there is one thing astonishing about it:
> 
> *it's the ONLY pillowed 3x3x3* (at least, the only one i've seen). That makes it stand out


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPlnrbvrVVk


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 6, 2012)

If there is a non-pillowed version, I'll consider buying it.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

Crosshash said:


> You know, it's fair hating on this because it's going to suck. But there is one thing astonishing about it:
> 
> it's the ONLY pillowed 3x3x3 (at least, the only one i've seen). That makes it stand out



Well there's the QJ and the Mefferts as well and they're not that good apparently.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 6, 2012)

Stefan said:


> No, it was another shop (I think this one).


 
I distinctly remember reading "von Verdes Innovations" or something to that effect on the Amazon page.

EDIT: Here's the page http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006T0HQ8O/


----------



## Stefan (Jan 6, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I distinctly remember reading "von Verdes Innovations" or something to that effect on the Amazon page.


 
Well, it's *made *by Verdes.

Look at their 7x7, it also says "von Verdes Innovations" but it's *sold *by eight non-Verdes shops:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B001PGWDSU/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## aronpm (Jan 6, 2012)

Ah, my bad. I don't understand how the Amazon system works.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's quite obvious their primary target here is not speedcubers. People who are saying they're making a bad business decision are naive.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 6, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> It's quite obvious their primary target here is not speedcubers. People who are saying they're making a bad business decision are naive.


 
Then who is it? If a none-cuber wants to by a '3x3 twisty puzzle' they'll buy a Rubik's cube because that's the colloquial name.


----------



## CubExpert (Jan 6, 2012)

This cube seems a little piece of shi*...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 6, 2012)

Muesli said:


> Then who is it? If a none-cuber wants to by a '3x3 twisty puzzle' they'll buy a Rubik's cube because that's the colloquial name.


 
What if they wanna buy something that is out of the ordinary and doesn't look just like every other cube in the market? I'd say it's something people will buy as a gift or when they see it in stores and go 'oh look that's so cuuuuute!' or something along that line.


----------



## luke1984 (Jan 6, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> What if they wanna buy something that is out of the ordinary and doesn't look just like every other cube in the market? I'd say it's something people will buy as a gift or when they see it in stores and go 'oh look that's so cuuuuute!' or something along that line.


 
I agree, however I have never seen a physical store (in the Netherlands) that sold v-cubes. Also Rubik's is such a well-known brand, people tend to stick with the familiar.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 6, 2012)

luke1984 said:


> I agree, however I have never seen a physical store (in the Netherlands) that sold v-cubes. Also Rubik's is such a well-known brand, people tend to stick with the familiar.


 
Yea, they're rare, but I don't think they're as rare as you think. I've seen at least 2 stores that sell V-cubes while in Europe. But hey, I'm not their marketing manager, I don't know how they're planning to sell their products, I'm just saying it's not primarily meant for cubers ;P

Also, I'm saying that the purpose for people to buy V3s will be different from those who buy regular Rubik's cubes, so it doesn't matter if Rubik's is the more popular brand.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 6, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> I don't like it...it's a 3x3, which a lot of cubers didn't really want to be released now, and it's also pillowed.
> Come on, V-Cubes! At least make it cubic...


 
If Meffert's can make pillowed puzzles cubic, why shouldn't Verde be able to it? I don't like V-cubes really 

luke, amostay: Here ind Denmark you can buy V-cubes everywhere... even my local bookstore sells v-cubes


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 6, 2012)

I still haven't seen a physical store that sells V cubes. I just found one that sold Rubik's 3-5 and seriously I think V cubes are just over priced in general and there's no point making a cube that's not competition legal. People can make their own pillowed cubes. Not a lot of people even know about V cubes and it looks like it's probably going to be more expensive than a Rubik's brand and other speed cubes. Most people still think Rubik's is the only company that's allowed to sell cubes and all the other company's cubes are "fake".


----------



## benskoning (Jan 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> The annoying this is that they will still make a good amount of money because of non serious cubers. Most noob cubers are loyal to V-cubes because they dont know better and think because most cubes are made in China they suck. If I am correct V-cube is manufactured in China(not 100% of that).


 for once I agree with you.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jan 6, 2012)

I think they also try to appeal to the non-cubing geeks out there. (not sure how many there is)

Also, vcubes are marketed in many toy stores in the puzzle section. Many people will buy rubiks, but let's face it: rubiks is a game/toy company now. Their newer products have very small relation to twisty puzzles and in some cases, the products aren't puzzle related at all. This is where vcube can strike because they manage to make it right next to rubiks products and someone who likes puzzles in general, will more naturally go for the vcube products.

Just my two cents.

As for our store, we may stock them, depending on initial review, but unless it's cubic, I don't think the speed cubing community will be affected by it at all.


----------



## cube1313 (Jan 6, 2012)

if it is cubic and black i will get one but it is $20 and the zhanchi is $15 
we shal see how good it is


----------



## pjk (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting. If Vcubes target market is not speedcubers, what are they doing different than the Rubik's 3x3? Is the pillow their marketing strategy to sell this over Rubik's? I'm curious of the quality as well.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 6, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> I was really hoping for a 9x9. Anyone else agree?



I don't understand why anyone on Earth would want a 9x9.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

pjk said:


> Interesting. If Vcubes target market is not speedcubers, what are they doing different than the Rubik's 3x3? Is the pillow their marketing strategy to sell this over Rubik's? I'm curious of the quality as well.



Their packaging seems to be tailor made to attract the attention of potential buyers in a toy store. Most speed cubers buy their 3x3x3s online because one can't get them elsewhere. Why bother producing extravagant boxes?

But even if only every third potential cube-buyer in a toy store were to choose the V-Cube over the Rubiks 3x3x3, Verdes would still make enough cash to brush off the speed cubing community as a mere afterthought.

If it turns out that the V-Cube 3 isn't as good as the DaYan cubes or it doesn't perform well as a speed cube, then V-Cube probably didn't even have us in mind in the first place.

Which is fine by me. May the better cube win.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 6, 2012)

luke1984 said:


> I agree, however I have never seen a physical store (in the Netherlands) that sold v-cubes.



http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=52.383...KXkQNaatqQg&cbp=12,213.99,,1,6.5&z=16&vpsrc=0







This ones in Amsterdam and there's another I accidentally found walking to the Dutch Cube Day in Eindhoven. Haven't been to either in the last couple of years though.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 6, 2012)

so now Verdes is going to start suing Dayan and other companies because now they have a 3x3, and they will say that the others 3x3 are kOs...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 6, 2012)

choza244 said:


> so now Verdes is going to start suing Dayan and other companies because now they have a 3x3, and they will say that the others 3x3 are kOs...


 
They already did with the guhong? But they dropped it after a while


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

choza244 said:


> so now Verdes is going to start suing Dayan and other companies because now they have a 3x3, and they will say that the others 3x3 are kOs...


 
I'm pretty certain that won't happen. But you never know...


----------



## RNewms27 (Jan 6, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that it was accidentally posted on amazon. But you know, it's Verdes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 6, 2012)

so are the going V-5,V-6,V-7,V-2,V-3,V-4,V-8,V-9,V-10, then V-11

also can someone find it on the USA amazon store so i can add it to my wishlist


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

Why would you...no, wait, sod it! I'll leave it to the others...


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> so are the going V-5,V-6,V-7,V-2,V-3,V-4,V-8,V-9,V-10, then V-11
> 
> also can someone find it on the USA amazon store so i can add it to my wishlist


 
No. They are going 5 6 7 2 3 dead.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 6, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> I find it hard to believe that it was accidentally posted on amazon. But you know, it's Verdes.


 
Pretty easy to imagine sellers being told and even supplied early. I would speculate that a misunderstanding between a Greek and a German resulted in the German jumping the gun. The fact that it changed very quickly after I revealed it almost proves the listing was done in error. Otherwise the German would sit back and let the orders role in.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 6, 2012)

heres the link to it translated to english using google translate http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.de%2FZauberw%25C3%25BCrfel-3x3-pillowed-Original-Innovations%2Fdp%2FB006T0HQ8O%2Fref%3Dsr_1_26%3Fs%3Dtoys%26ie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1325804641%26sr%3D1-26%26tag%3Dvig02-21&act=url


----------



## Pete the Geek (Jan 7, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> I don't understand why anyone on Earth would want a 9x9.


I can't speak for others, but I enjoy focusing my attention for the time it takes to solve the bigger cubes and dodecahedra. I enjoy the rhythm of the solving task, and I look forward to the clear transitions between different parts of the solve (scramble, centres/faces, edges, etc). I do enjoy "speed" solving 3x3s, but my middle-aged dexterity is holding me back on the smaller puzzles in a way that is not as apparent with the larger puzzles. If V-Cube had offered a 9x9 for preorder I would have jumped at it.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 7, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> It's quite obvious their primary target here is not speedcubers. People who are saying they're making a bad business decision are naive.



if that's so, then they should be selling it in toy stores (toy's r us, etc.) because only non-cubers would buy from stores and not online like we do.


----------



## JHB (Jan 7, 2012)

Knowing what I know about the expense of designing and producing a new cube, I suppose Verdes Innovations must have done well enough out of their 2x2x2 cubes to warrant developing the 3x3x3 next. After all, they’re breaking into an established and flooded market, rather than fulfilling a severely empty niche market for “big” cubes (8x8x8, 9x9x9, 10x10x10 and 11x11x11). :confused:
A lot has been said about the risk of producing a cube that cannot be used in official competitions and seeing that future developments may hinge on the success of this cube, I hope they know what they’re doing. Pardon the pun, but it's a "puzzling" move when you weigh up the different ideas we have contribted.
I don’t think I’m alone when I say that V8,V9, V10 and V11 are all eagerly anticipated. I’m certainly not saying that V-cubes are the best cubes, but I do like them. I thought that the V5 was great and was hoping for a similar quality for the 3x3x3. I hope that they get this right....Only time will tell.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2012)

#76: Lol, no Greece
#77: Pete the Geek

I read Pete the Greek


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> No. They are going 5 6 7 2 3 dead.


 
or we have to wait another 3 years ...


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Jan 7, 2012)

Nope, the next Cube will be released in Oktober this year.


----------



## Chilli (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm disappointed they didn't make the V cube 4. I think there would be a bigger market for that.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 7, 2012)

i hope there is going to be a cubical vcube 3x3


----------



## asportking (Jan 7, 2012)

Fabian Auroux said:


> Nope, the next Cube will be released in Oktober this year.


Really? Where did you hear that?


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Jan 7, 2012)

Verdes told some People about it at V-Cube Spiel '11. So i think that Cube is going to be the 4x4.. and then for example the 6b or 8x8 in February 2013


----------



## Mnts (Jan 7, 2012)

Heh if there will pillowed 3x3 we will need some mod to make it cubic. Almost like mod for 6x6 mechanism. lol.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 7, 2012)

before releasing this cube, v-cubes should have asked them selves "Do cubers really want a pillowed 3x3? You can't even compete with it."


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 7, 2012)

Guys, they will release a cubic one, just in feburary when it is SUPPOSED to come out. 
srsly calm down.


----------



## Erik (Jan 7, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> before releasing this cube, v-cubes should have asked them selves "Do cubers really want a pillowed 3x3? You can't even compete with it."


 
For the 2nd time: cubers make up only a small part of their market.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 7, 2012)

It may be like the 2x2 a pillowed one and a cubic. With th pillowed one bing worst.


----------



## convinsa (Jan 7, 2012)

I dont like the v cube company much. They were good, but then started to fail. Im moving on!


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 12, 2012)

Honestly, I'd rather buy a zhanchi for that price. Doesn't look that great, has someone reviewed it? Any clues about the mechanism?


----------



## coldplay (Jan 12, 2012)

I think that the V-Cube 3, following the patent lawsuit with DaYan, is the second true indication of V-Cube being a weak company that simply enjoys monopolizing the 5^5+ market and milking money from their mediocre puzzles. Nobody really cared before, not until V-Cube took out a patent lawsuit on one of the most popular speed cube brands today that make extremely great puzzles, DaYan. V-Cube's policy is simply to file suit against any company whose puzzle mechanism even slightly resembles V-Cube's, rip them off the market and use their tech to create more puzzles for themselves. Apparently when V-Cube files suit against any company this is actually what they are trying to prevent. V-Cube is nothing but hot air, and I believe Verdes has definitely run out of ideas at this point and just wants to make the smaller cube market (<4^4) monopolized with his incompetent company. I also agree completely with this statement:



emolover said:


> Most noob cubers are loyal to V-cubes because they dont know better and think because most cubes are made in China they suck.



Agreed. Most noob cubers are completely loyal to V-Cube, Rubik's, and Meffert's because they believe that whatever these companies say is correct, whether it is or not. They are indifferent to the knock-offs, even when most Chinese KO cubes are far superior to Rubik's brand and V-Cube brand puzzles. China has advanced puzzle tech far more than V-Cube will, and the only thing Verdes and his bloody company want to do is stop competition, monopolize the larger puzzle (and now smaller puzzles are at risk as well) market, and milk as much money as they can out of their horridly bad cubes. If V-Cube does fail, it will result in far more competition in the larger cube market and will give speed cubers far more choice in what cube they want to buy and what technologies companies can put into their puzzles.

Cowardice shall never prevail.

Although I will say that the V-Cube 2 is exceptional quality and I think is the best 2x2x2 on the market. However, pretty much everything else that V-Cube makes is mediocre.


----------



## asportking (Jan 12, 2012)

coldplay said:


> Although I will say that the V-Cube 2 is exceptional quality and I think is the best 2x2x2 on the market. However, pretty much everything else that V-Cube makes is mediocre.


Have you tried the Wittwo? For the most part, people think it's better than the V-2.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2012)

coldplay said:


> I think that the V-Cube 3, following the patent lawsuit with DaYan, is the second true indication of V-Cube being a weak company that simply enjoys monopolizing the 5^5+ market and milking money from their mediocre puzzles. Nobody really cared before, not until V-Cube took out a patent lawsuit on one of the most popular speed cube brands today that make extremely great puzzles, DaYan. V-Cube's policy is simply to file suit against any company whose puzzle mechanism even slightly resembles V-Cube's, rip them off the market and use their tech to create more puzzles for themselves. Apparently when V-Cube files suit against any company this is actually what they are trying to prevent. V-Cube is nothing but hot air, and I believe Verdes has definitely run out of ideas at this point and just wants to make the smaller cube market (<4^4) monopolized with his incompetent company. I also agree completely with this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And yet, without V-cube there would be no 6x6+ anyway, and the KO's wouldn't exist.
TBH I still like V-cubes, because I prefer the 6x6 & 5x5 to the SS 6/5. As a business, he wants to make money, and also, If you don't enforce your patent, you can lose the patent all together. V-cube were going to make a 3x3 for a while, and the plan has been there since the original patent. Just dont bother with them if it annoys you so much, and let other people have their onw opinion.

tl;dr: People can have an opinion, and therefore can think V-cubes make good cubes and are a good company. However, V-cubes have a patent that they have to enforce.


----------



## coldplay (Jan 12, 2012)

Actually I haven't tried the WitTwo as of now. I will try and get it, but I've done a lot of work on the V2, lubed it and everything and it's pretty darn good.


----------



## coldplay (Jan 12, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> People can have an opinion, and therefore can think V-cubes make good cubes and are a good company. However, V-cubes have a patent that they have to enforce.



I'm not trying to force my views upon anybody. I just have had a pretty bad experience with V-Cube in general. Honestly, I don't hate the entire company. They make a few good puzzles which I really like. However I don't like the way they handle their patents. Now, I'm not sure, but I don't think Rubik's went thermonuclear war in the 80's when the lot of Chinese KO's came out. They didn't really care because they were still making money. V-Cube is making plenty of money with their 5x5x5 and up. Verdes worked hard on the tech and he deserves to have his products' patents protected, but I just think that if a mechanism even barely resembles yours, you shouldn't go completely commando on them and try to banish their products from the universe simply because of a slight resemblance to your own mechanism.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 12, 2012)

coldplay said:


> I'm not trying to force my views upon anybody. I just have had a pretty bad experience with V-Cube in general. Honestly, I don't hate the entire company. They make a few good puzzles which I really like. However I don't like the way they handle their patents. Now, I'm not sure, but I don't think Rubik's went thermonuclear war in the 80's when the lot of Chinese KO's came out. They didn't really care because they were still making money. V-Cube is making plenty of money with their 5x5x5 and up. Verdes worked hard on the tech and he deserves to have his products' patents protected, but I just think that if a mechanism even barely resembles yours, you shouldn't go completely commando on them and try to banish their products from the universe simply because of a slight resemblance to your own mechanism.



You obviously don't know anything about the monetary situation of V-Cubes. Please refrain from stating "facts" when you know nothing about the situation. Also, if you think the Rubik's company didn't ruthlessly go after KO cubes in the '80s then are you are sadly mistaken. Up until the day the patent expired (and even after with their trademark), Rubik's/Seventowns has been going after KOs with full force.


----------



## coldplay (Jan 12, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> You obviously don't know anything about the monetary situation of V-Cubes. Please refrain from stating "facts" when you know nothing about the situation. Also, if you think the Rubik's company didn't ruthlessly go after KO cubes in the '80s then are you are sadly mistaken. Up until the day the patent expired (and even after with their trademark), Rubik's/Seventowns has been going after KOs with full force.


 
As I said, I wasn't sure if Seven Towns went after knockoffs. I never actually said I was stating facts about anything, I'm just saying that there's no need for V-Cube to try and destroy DaYan and other companies simply because the mechanism is slightly similar. The thing I'm trying to say is that Verdes is definitely not bankrupt and doesn't need to do this to try and destroy other companies when it doesn't infringe their patents fully.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 12, 2012)

coldplay said:


> I never actually said I was stating facts about anything,



Sorry that we assumed you actually stating facts and not just babbling without the slightest clue what you were talking about.



> The thing I'm trying to say is that Verdes is definitely not bankrupt



[citation needed]


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 12, 2012)

coldplay said:


> V-Cube is making plenty of money with their 5x5x5 and up.


 


coldplay said:


> I never actually said I was stating facts about anything


 
There you go.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't think that V-Cubes made the smartest choice in terms of appealing to speed cubers, but I do think they made a very smart decision in terms of non-speedcubers. Their decision to appeal to a larger, less-dedicated group of people in my opinion, is a very smart one. 3x3 will always be the best selling cube (in my opinion) and for v-cube to have their foot in on that market with their own 3x3 design will mean that people who only want that cube, or people who want both a 3x3 and a set of larger cubes can only go to one store to get it. If they make a lot of money off of selling the v-cube 3x3, or enough to fund larger ventures in the future, I see no reason why this is bad for anyone. If you're impatient enough that you can't wait a year for a certain type of cube, I think you have no one to blame but yourself.

If you're in this thread arguing that they didn't make the smartest decision, I totally understand, and I partly agree. But if you're here complaining about it not being cubic or it not being the cube you want, I think you have as much ground to stand on as anyone else who complains.

As for all the hate flying around here because one person claimed to be stating facts and then doesn't see why everyone is upset about it is just the reason that we, as a community, are pushing new cubers away. New cubers/new members may not know their way around yet, but bashing it in to someones head that they are a stupid f--kface with no intelligence isn't the way (in my opinion) to go about making people want to be a better member.

I could go on forever about why I believe this to be true, but this isn't the thread for it.

Coldplay: Arguing your point won't get you anywhere, and letting yourself be consumed by a forum war (whether it be for good reason or not) won't make anyone happy. I'd say let it go, don't try to defend yourself, and don't let yourself be attacked by members in an argument which you didn't seem to want to start. Just my thoughts.

P.S. I put in "in my opinion" all over this post so people know that this is my opinion, and not fact or made up fact.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 13, 2012)

Has V-cubes made an official announcement already?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 13, 2012)

choza244 said:


> Has V-cubes made an official announcement already?


 
a secret one on facebook saying a new cube is coming out


----------



## choza244 (Jan 13, 2012)

yes I know about that one, but what I mean is if they have already released the new cube officially.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 13, 2012)

I've seen v-cubes in at least 5 stores in my area. Like Chris said, 3x3s (and 2x2s) sell better, especially to non-cubes. They are good at getting non-cubers to buy their cubes, which is why they sell their cubes in board game and game shops at malls, instead of just selling them online.

I think the reason it's pillowed is because the v-cubes are right next to the Rubik's products (and sometimes mefferts products) in stores, so if there was a non-pillowed v-cube 3 right next to a Rubik's 3x3, people will think "Oh wow, someone made a knock off of a Rubik's Cube", because all they'll see is a white Rubik's cube with a V on it.


----------



## coldplay (Jan 13, 2012)

ChrisBird said:


> I don't think that V-Cubes made the smartest choice in terms of appealing to speed cubers, but I do think they made a very smart decision in terms of non-speedcubers. Their decision to appeal to a larger, less-dedicated group of people in my opinion, is a very smart one. 3x3 will always be the best selling cube (in my opinion) and for v-cube to have their foot in on that market with their own 3x3 design will mean that people who only want that cube, or people who want both a 3x3 and a set of larger cubes can only go to one store to get it. If they make a lot of money off of selling the v-cube 3x3, or enough to fund larger ventures in the future, I see no reason why this is bad for anyone. If you're impatient enough that you can't wait a year for a certain type of cube, I think you have no one to blame but yourself.
> 
> If you're in this thread arguing that they didn't make the smartest decision, I totally understand, and I partly agree. But if you're here complaining about it not being cubic or it not being the cube you want, I think you have as much ground to stand on as anyone else who complains.
> 
> ...


 
I am really grateful that you are here. I will keep that in mind; I'm really sorry for all of this. I just was trying to state something, and I realize I may have been wrong about it. So be it; hope I can start fresh and not leave a bad impression on the rest of the forum. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 13, 2012)

coldplay said:


> I think that the V-Cube 3, following the patent lawsuit with DaYan, is the second true indication of V-Cube being a weak company that simply enjoys monopolizing the 5^5+ market and milking money from their mediocre puzzles.


 
As said before, Verdes designs made possible a whole new plethora of puzzles only dreamed of before. Mefferts actually gives designers a cut and asks permission before mass producing a puzzle and sends units to the designers. As much as I love Dayan and other 'ko" brands, they don't do this with the puzzles that they "borrowed" the designs for.

Some people support these companies for ethical reasons.


----------



## emolover (Jan 13, 2012)

UnAbusador said:


> As said before, Verdes designs made possible a whole new plethora of puzzles only dreamed of before. Mefferts actually gives designers a cut and asks permission before mass producing a puzzle and sends units to the designers. As much as I love Dayan and other 'ko" brands, they don't do this with the puzzles that they "borrowed" the designs for.


 
How do you know that V-cube didn't "borrow" there design from someone? When I use to go to twistypuzzles.com I found this thread about a 6x6 made out of an eastsheen 5x5. A lot of the things were like what V-cube is just more blocky because it's eastsheen. Maybe Verdes saw the design and altered it slightly to make it better. 

If you think that possibility creates a new puzzle then Shenshou did the same thing.


----------



## Owen (Jan 13, 2012)

People here, and on Twistypuzzles keep saying over and over again, "we're not the target consumer!".

Why is everyone so sure? Does V-cube have official sales demographics? I've never seen any sales figures at all.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

You all have to remember that the V-Cubes were for most of us, our mains, before cubes like the Shenshou 5x5 and 6x6 and the WitTwo came out. Some of us still stuck with the LanLan 2x2 after the V-2 Came, but those people in total are probably 500. So quit your whining about the V-3 going to suck, but I do think they should make it cubic, just to make a different point. I think the cube is going to be pretty good, but I don't think it would be anyones main.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> How do you know that V-cube didn't "borrow" there design from someone? When I use to go to twistypuzzles.com I found this thread about a 6x6 made out of an eastsheen 5x5. A lot of the things were like what V-cube is just more blocky because it's eastsheen. Maybe Verdes saw the design and altered it slightly to make it better.
> 
> If you think that possibility creates a new puzzle then Shenshou did the same thing.



This entire post is full of ****. There is a reason why there wasn't a useable 6x6+ produced before v-cubes came along. Panagiotis said he came up with the design in the 80s, but he thought the design was so simple that someone must've already have thought of it, but by 2003, no one had. That is why they were able to patent the design and start making the first real 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## coldplay (Jan 13, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> This entire post is full of ****. There is a reason why there wasn't a useable 6x6+ produced before v-cubes came along. Panagiotis said he came up with the design in the 80s, but he thought the design was so simple that someone must've already have thought of it, but by 2003, no one had. That is why they were able to patent the design and start making the first real 6x6 and 7x7.


 
There is absolutely no need for you to be as hostile as you are being towards other members. Please stop. We don't come to the forum to be critiqued on how factually sound our arguments are.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 13, 2012)

coldplay said:


> There is absolutely no need for you to be as hostile as you are being towards other members. Please stop. We don't come to the forum to be critiqued on how factually sound our arguments are.


 
He's not being hostile. He's also an administrator on this forum, in case you didn't notice.

If you're posting something that is _factually wrong_, then yes, people have every right to critique what you said. That's how arguments work. That is how the Internet works. Don't complain that the forum isn't a perfect playground covered in rainbows soft clouds and sparkly unicorns.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 13, 2012)

coldplay said:


> There is absolutely no need for you to be as hostile as you are being towards other members. Please stop. We don't come to the forum to be critiqued on how factually sound our arguments are.


 
I am trying to make it so someone reading this thread isn't bombarded with incorrect information. When people go around spouting what are basically lies, someone needs to step and and correct those statements. I haven't even offered my opinion in any one of my fact-correcting posts iirc.


----------



## coldplay (Jan 13, 2012)

Apparently I'm being a nuisance to everybody, even though I'm trying very hard not to be. I thought I had posted up a reply similar to this one, but it might have gotten deleted or there may have been an error in posting.

Anyway, if everybody wants to make new users to the forum feel like outcast whack-jobs who have no right to even speak, be my guest. You're only pushing away valuable assets to the community.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> How do you know that V-cube didn't "borrow" there design from someone? When I use to go to twistypuzzles.com I found this thread about a 6x6 made out of an eastsheen 5x5. A lot of the things were like what V-cube is just more blocky because it's eastsheen. Maybe Verdes saw the design and altered it slightly to make it better.
> 
> If you think that possibility creates a new puzzle then Shenshou did the same thing.


 
Uh... I didn't collect puzzles at the time the vents took place, but I'm not ignorant on the history in general of twisty puzzles and I can confidently say that there is a clear before-and-after Verdes released his patent. Attempts to produce 6x6+ cubes where clumsy at best and the whole conical structure thing revolutionized the way that future, complex puzzles designs where going to be approached (even speed cubes as the Dayans benefited)


----------



## aronpm (Jan 13, 2012)

coldplay said:


> Anyway, if everybody wants to make new users to the forum feel like outcast whack-jobs who have no right to even speak, be my guest. You're only pushing away valuable assets to the community.


We're not. Stop being so sensitive. We are simply saying that people shouldn't make **** up.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

coldplay said:


> You're only pushing away valuable assets to the community.


 
I'm not referring to any specific person right now, but I have to wonder, how valuable an asset do you think someone who _constantly_ spreads false information can be?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 13, 2012)

uberCuber: Please just drop it. Please for the love of jesus, allah, and all things that people look up to. Just drop it.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 25, 2012)

To me it looks like a GuHong (or it the other way around?)







White:






Im still going to get one!


----------



## Neodymo (Jan 30, 2012)

got mine today (i live in europe and got it from the post linked above, Amazon.de). It is not bad but there is absolutely NO revers cornercutting! regular, forward CC is great, like Fii or sth.



Henrik said:


> To me it looks like a GuHong (or it the other way around?)


It is not like a GuHong because a GuHong has the revers CC. But it is very stable and solid to turn. In my eyes Verdes did a very good job with the new V-Cube 3.


----------

